# WebVisu - keine sichere Verbindung



## Woerneproppen (8 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner WebVisu. Und zwar wird mir bei Start immer angezeigt, dass die angegebene IP keine sichere Verbindung sei. Das Problem ist, dass ich somit immer erst bestätigen muss, dass ich die Seite wirklich besuchen möchte. Geöffnet wird die WebVisu über den Chromium Browser auf einem RaspberryPi. Den Browser betreibe ich im Kiosk-Modus um des Bild auf dem ganzen Bildschirm anzuzeigen. 

Testweise habe ich auch schon im

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Seite als Sicher zu deklarieren, so dass diese Meldung nicht mehr auftaucht? 

Da ich des ganze im Rahmen meiner Projektarbeit für meine Weiterbildung zum staatlich geprüften Techniker mache, habe ich als Kann-Kriterium angegeben, dass die Visu über ein C#-Programm realisiert werden könnte. Dies würde natürlich das Problem auch lösen. Allerdings habe ich hierzu kaum etwas gefunden wie ich dann eine Verbindung aufbaue und die Variablen auslesen kann. Erfahrungen damit hatte ich bisher nur mit einer integrierten Bosch Rexroth SPS gemacht (Basiert auf Codesys 3.5) und da waren die C#-Befehle leider speziell, da die SPS im FU integriert war. 

Vielleicht kann mir hier auch jemand zu helfen oder hat ne gute Anleitung bzw. ein gutes Musterbeispiel (finde ich meist hilfreicher als trockene theoretische Anleitungen) 

Danke schonmal im vorraus. 

Grüße 
Woerneproppen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2022)

Ich meine, das kann man in den Sicherheitseinstellungen des Browsers abschalten.

Teilweise reicht angeblich auch der Inkognito-Modus.


----------



## Woerneproppen (8 Februar 2022)

Es sei wohl angeblich möglich, die Seite als Ausnahme hinzuzufügen. Dort habe ich die IP auch schon hinterlegt, allerdings scheint dies nicht zu funktionieren. 

Inkognito-Modus, meine ich aktiviert zu haben beim automatischen Aufruf. Muss ich mal kontrollieren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2022)

Welchen Browser hast Du denn?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2022)

In chrome://flags gibt es den Eintrag "Insecure origins treated as secure" ...


----------



## Woerneproppen (8 Februar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Welchen Browser hast Du denn?


Ich verwende auf dem dem RaspberryPi den Chromium Browser. Wenn ich des richtig verstanden habe, dann ist das wohl ein Ableger vom Chrome auf Windows.


----------



## Woerneproppen (8 Februar 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> In chrome://flags gibt es den Eintrag "Insecure origins treated as secure" ...


Ah ok. Hab es mir gerade mal in Chrome angeschaut. Hoffe des ist auf Chromium genauso aufgebaut. Dann wäre es ja easy zu lösen.


----------



## KLM (8 Februar 2022)

Die Einstellung im Browser würde ich nicht ändern. Die Warnung ist ja durchaus sinnvoll. Um die Meldung beim Aufruf der WebVisu zu vermeiden hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten. 
1. Du generierst selbst ein SSL Zertifikat und spielst es in Deinen Server ein. Ab Werk macht es keinen Sinn, dass da eines drauf ist, denn Du bist ja der Betreiber des Webservers. Eine Anleitung findest Du im Handbuch zu Security bei PFC100/200 - siehe Homepage.
2. Dir ist die verschlüsselte Verbindung egal und rufst die WebVisu mit http://<IP-Adresse>/webvisu auf, statt mit http*s*://. Dazu muss im WBM, des WebVisu hostenden Controllers, der http Port natürlich freigegeben sein.


----------



## Woerneproppen (15 Februar 2022)

KLM schrieb:


> Die Einstellung im Browser würde ich nicht ändern. Die Warnung ist ja durchaus sinnvoll. Um die Meldung beim Aufruf der WebVisu zu vermeiden hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten.
> 1. Du generierst selbst ein SSL Zertifikat und spielst es in Deinen Server ein. Ab Werk macht es keinen Sinn, dass da eines drauf ist, denn Du bist ja der Betreiber des Webservers. Eine Anleitung findest Du im Handbuch zu Security bei PFC100/200 - siehe Homepage.
> 2. Dir ist die verschlüsselte Verbindung egal und rufst die WebVisu mit http://<IP-Adresse>/webvisu auf, statt mit http*s*://. Dazu muss im WBM, des WebVisu hostenden Controllers, der http Port natürlich freigegeben sein.


Vielen Dank KLM, der 2. Lösungsansatz hat zum Schluss funktioniert. Mit den Zertifikaten hat es irgendwie nicht hingehauen. Diese im Controller zu intergrieren war möglich, allerdings hat Chromium zum Schluss ärger bereitet und meinte die Zertifikate wären fehlerhaft, allerdings ließen sie sich am normalen Chrome integrieren. 

Naja, Problem gelöst. Ich danke euch für euere Lösungsansätze. 

Grüße Woerneproppen


----------



## Nilzon (17 Februar 2022)

Ergänzend zu KLM's erster Variante:


> 1. Du generierst selbst ein SSL Zertifikat und spielst es in Deinen Server ein. Ab Werk macht es keinen Sinn, dass da eines drauf ist, denn Du bist ja der Betreiber des Webservers. Eine Anleitung findest Du im Handbuch zu Security bei PFC100/200 - siehe Homepage.


Ein Zertifikat hat ja immer einen Herausgeber, eine Zertifizierungsstelle (CA).
Es gibt lange öffentliche Listen von vertrauenswürdigen Zertifizierungsstellen, die die Browser kennen.
Wenn Du natürlich selbst eine Zertifizierungsstelle baust, dann findet die der Browser in den Listen nicht.
Du musst ihm zusätzlich sagen, dass diese Zertifizierungsstelle vertrauenswürdig ist.
Ab da vertraut er allen Zertifikaten, die diese Zertifizierungsstelle ausgegeben hat.

Möglich, dass das deswegen nicht funktionierte.
Und wenn Du natürlich ein anderes Gerät verwendest, oder einen anderen Browser, dann musst das da auch machen.

Oder Du kaufst Dir ein SSL-Zertifikat von einer offiziellen Zertifizierungsstelle. Das wär aber hier ziemlich sicher ein overkill.


----------

